# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Microsoft JET Database Engine error '8000ffff'

## Ron Barner

I have ASP-db EP installed, created a new Access 2000 Database with one table having about 10k records.  I startup using the Filter mode, go to the Grid mode, but when I click on an entry in the grid I get the following error.

Microsoft JET Database Engine error &#39;8000ffff&#39; 
Catastrophic failure 


The table contains a Memo field, which displays correctly in the grid mode. In the form mode, I get the error then the first two fields display, and the next field which is the memo field, will display on some records but not others.  After that, none of the rest of the fields are displayed on the form.

I&#39;m also using the provider connection string as follows:
ConnStr=&#34;Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0; Data Source=............

Any guesses as to what my problem might be?

----------


## Ron Barner

Taking a &#34;shot in the dark&#34;, I moved the memo field from field #3 to the last field in the table.  Bingo! it works, but I&#39;m not sure why.


------------
Ron Barner at 12/28/99 10:19:17 AM

I have ASP-db EP installed, created a new Access 2000 Database with one table having about 10k records.  I startup using the Filter mode, go to the Grid mode, but when I click on an entry in the grid I get the following error.

Microsoft JET Database Engine error &#39;8000ffff&#39; 
Catastrophic failure 


The table contains a Memo field, which displays correctly in the grid mode. In the form mode, I get the error then the first two fields display, and the next field which is the memo field, will display on some records but not others.  After that, none of the rest of the fields are displayed on the form.

I&#39;m also using the provider connection string as follows:
ConnStr=&#34;Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0; Data Source=............

Any guesses as to what my problem might be?

----------

